# Dyna Med ALS trauma bag



## ITBITB13 (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.galls.com/style-MB029-ge...e;jsessionid=014711AE30526FB94A2D607FEBFE6C6C

I am looking at a pretty good deal on this bag. Does anyone have it? I couldn't really find any good reviews online. Thanks!


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 16, 2012)

I
Havent used that model before but ferno and iron duck bags are much more durable than the dyna med bags I have used. The stitching gave way and the zippers broke pretty easily.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have one of their maxi medic bags on recommendation from my old fto who's used the same one for a couple years of decent use in an outdoor environment. His has held up well, mine looks to be doing the same, though I've only had it for about six months. Can't say how it compares to other brands, though. My full time gig uses dyna med bags as well.


----------



## oleaver (May 18, 2012)

I used this bag on our BLS rig on a Navy base in Italy. It did the job for us. Seemed to be fairly well made. We did have a problem with some of the seams ripping out after a couple years, but over all they were decent.

-Doc L


----------

